

Time to eat crow: The New York Times' Paywall Is Working - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/time-for-a-lot-of-people-to-eat-crow-the-new-york-times-paywall-is-working-2011-6

======
showerst
Just because it's driving an uptick in print doesn't mean that it's working.

We'll have to see how the total impact is on the company's bottom line. If the
uptick is 1% of print subscribers, and it costs them tons of unique web
visitors and google juice, it may still be a losing proposition.

<For the record, I think it will work for them in at least the medium term,
although the subscription plans and costs are way more complicated than they
should be.>

